

AWS and Sustainable Energy - tosh
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/sustainable-energy/

======
tosh
> AWS announced a 4.8 megawatt hour pilot of Tesla’s energy storage batteries
> in its US West (Northern California) Region. Batteries are important for
> both data center reliability and as enablers for the efficient application
> of renewable power. They help bridge the gap between intermittent
> production, from sources like wind, and the data center’s constant power
> demands. For more information, please see the Tesla press kit
> ([http://www.teslamotors.com/presskit/teslaenergy](http://www.teslamotors.com/presskit/teslaenergy))

~~~
tosh
TL;DR AWS uses Tesla's batteries in Region US West (Northern California)

